# Mid January 2014 Ammo Prices



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone notice any difference?

I am hearing more reports of Wal Mart having some things in stock but haven't been shopping there so don't know first hand. What I am noticing and don't like that seemed to begin right after January 1 was a web site that has free classifieds for gun related items for sale got plenty of high asking price ammo prices, and it appears some of it is selling. Of course its an anonymous site on the topic but still its widely used with 1000's of users. Its a site where I've scored a lot of great deals over the years. The asking prices that came out were silliness of .50/.60 per 223 or 5.56mm, 7.62x51 which I'm in the market for once in a while was in the buck a round range though some cheaper makes were .75. I had bought 80 rounds of 300 WM switching to that for my long range in December for $22 per 20 and the asking prices on this forum are running 1.50/1.75 per round. 22LR is seemingly stuck at 50 dollars a 500ish round brick.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

With the recent events in New Mexico expect the silliness to continue


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Supplies have been getting better. price have stayed up


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been seeing .223 / 5.56 for 40 to 59 cents per round. I seen 2-3/4" Remington buck shot for 19.99 for a box of 25 today at dunhams. I had left their with all kinds of crazy squirrel thoughts about buying stock piles of buck shot. 

I bought none as I had no money with me.

But those are good prices.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Wait, what's this about 50 bucks for 500 .22 LR? I have a ton of those.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Honestly, I haven't been checking ammo prices quite as much as I have been, cause I am in pretty good shape ammo-wise. Whenever I do check prices I see them holding pretty close to what they have been running all last year. Note, that I only check prices on the caliber ammo I use.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Anyone notice any difference?
> 
> I am hearing more reports of Wal Mart having some things in stock but haven't been shopping there so don't know first hand. What I am noticing and don't like that seemed to begin right after January 1 was a web site that has free classifieds for gun related items for sale got plenty of high asking price ammo prices, and it appears some of it is selling. Of course its an anonymous site on the topic but still its widely used with 1000's of users. Its a site where I've scored a lot of great deals over the years. The asking prices that came out were silliness of .50/.60 per 223 or 5.56mm, 7.62x51 which I'm in the market for once in a while was in the buck a round range though some cheaper makes were .75. I had bought 80 rounds of 300 WM switching to that for my long range in December for $22 per 20 and the asking prices on this forum are running 1.50/1.75 per round. 22LR is seemingly stuck at 50 dollars a 500ish round brick.


$22/20rds isn't terrible, last time I bought a box of .35 Rem it was $35 for 200gr Remington Core-Lokts. Wouldn't have bought them except it was deer season and I need ammo for the rifle, since I started loading for that one I've dropped my costs significantly. Most centerfire ammo is back on the shelves here (except maybe .380 ACP) and prices seem to be about the same as last year. .22lr is still non-existant here. Thought I had a line on .22 at the local Walmart but it was all gone by the time I got there. Good thing I still have a little bit in the safe.

-Infidel


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

You still have certain amount of control. If you pay the higher prices they will be charged. If you hold out for lower prices or make your own prices will have to come down. On another site we had a merchant trying to sell folks on the idea that his raising prices was a community service. He accused me of economic extortion for urging folks to wait for a better price.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wally mart here has a lot of just about anything except .22lr (of course)...lots of .223/5.56 if you want to buy it.about 7-8 different brands. the cheapest I have seen there was american eagle red box 30 round 55gr boat tail with stripper clips at 48 cents a round they have some turk stuff too that breaks down a little cheaper with the 420 round ammo can buy but,they wont let me touchy feely it so I passed on it.our local has .32 acp,no .380,lots of win 115 gr 100 round boxes of 9mm.45 acp, 38 spl rn,saw a few umc packs of .45 yesterday,all hardball though.they used to have a bunch of pistol defense load but, no more it seems.12 ga up the yingyang,(all types) a lot of it the overrun green stuff 00 buck,and all the regular hunting stuff .243, lots of .308,30-06,etc.still a 3 box per day limit.an employee told me that i missed out the other day and showed me 4 empty sleeves of cci .22! said it was all gone in a day,probably someone made a phone call and that why it just plain up and disappeared.so, its there if you have the funds and bring a friend so you can get 6 boxes.


----------



## willy (Jan 9, 2014)

My WalMart has had good amounts of 223 ($39 for 100rnds) and a decent supply of 22 bricks of 555 rounds for $16. They were only out of 22 once of my last 4 weekly visits.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

willy said:


> My WalMart has had good amounts of 223 ($39 for 100rnds) and a decent supply of 22 bricks of 555 rounds for $16. They were only out of 22 once of my last 4 weekly visits.


 I be buying a I could of 22's @ $16.00 box. Around my area they are still 10 cents a pieces if you can find them.


----------



## willy (Jan 9, 2014)

Old Man said:


> I be buying a I could of 22's @ $16.00 box. Around my area they are still 10 cents a pieces if you can find them.


Each time they had different 22 products. Mostly Federal but I have seen 2 or 3 different boxes. Once they had bricks of HV Remingtons for $19. Each time I get the limit of 3 boxes. Some times if it is slow they allow multiple transactions, so one time I was able to get 9 boxes on 3 different transactions. Lets just say I wont need 22 for a long time.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I was training today and while at the range I asked if they had any .22lr. They got a good chuckle out of that one.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The only thing I don't see reasonable prices on are .308 and the ever evasive .22lr.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The Wally's in central CA sells 325 rnd boxes of 22 LR for 24.99 and they can't keep them in.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The best I've seen on 7.62x51 308 is about .6 plus shipping



Rigged for Quiet said:


> The only thing I don't see reasonable prices on are .308 and the ever evasive .22lr.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Dunham's in St Johns had Spam cans of 7.62 x 54 steel cased corrosive ukrane??? ammo for 99.99 for 440 rounds.

I stared at those case and the limit two sign. 

I wished I had a rifle to shoot them for fun.

To me that is a 30-06 round for the cost of .22 LR

Alluring


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In town yesterday
1200 9mm $500.00
420 5.56 LC federal 62 gr $219 pretax
Higher end 147gr JHP 9mm box of 25 $22.00
200 230 gr .45 $94.00
200 .40 $84.00.
Not a single .22 to be found.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ugh that's kind of disturbing. I had hoped the new year would bring things back to reason.



Smitty901 said:


> In town yesterday
> 1200 9mm $500.00
> 420 5.56 LC federal 62 gr $219 pretax
> Higher end 147gr JHP 9mm box of 25 $22.00
> ...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope prices will eventually come down to a reasonable level, but... Right now I'm ok for most calibers, except .22LR. I could use a brick or 2. Since I moved and no longer have pardner in reloading, I'm seriously thinking in investing for the future.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Me too. In the next 3 months or so I have extra to spend on things and was considering more ammo, but at these prices I might consider components instead.



paraquack said:


> I hope prices will eventually come down to a reasonable level, but... Right now I'm ok for most calibers, except .22LR. I could use a brick or 2. Since I moved and no longer have pardner in reloading, I'm seriously thinking in investing for the future.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can get loaded ammo for everything here at reasonable prices (223/[email protected]$8.99/20; [email protected]$19/500 (when available) and 40S&W, 9mm, 3006, 12 and 20 ga. etc.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Price I listed were brass case new and brand name.
The steel case stuff is being sold in small boxes 20-50 rounds a little lower in cost but not much.
7.62X39 about 8 dollars a box.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In my recent online reviews:

22LR, 5.56mm, and 9mm are still well over normal pricing, and
7.62 x 39'and 51, 45 ACP, 40cal are about normal.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Walmarts here seem to be pretty well stocked more days than not although after a flood of product on the shelf I am seeing some temp shortages here lately. Prices seem reasonable but on 223 its still holding on the high side of things for most brands. Rim Fire ammo is almost non existent as far as I can tell unless you stalk an on line retailer. I have seen quiet a bit of the new 17 cal Winchester 17 Magnum though...but I haven't seen any guns that shoot it!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

First day of February:

Online forum sales in California suggest price slippage in .308 as 7.62x51 is definitely in the .60 a round range, 9mm has come back to .30 and less though premium issue rounds are still at .50 ish. 223 or 5.56x45mm is still running .40/.50 per round though trending on the lower side of that. There were some ads this week of a 1000 rounds of "cheap' 223 for under $300 - steel case foreign issue stuff that would be considered plinking ammo. 45 ACP seems to have tumbled in CA a little with Wal Mart getting its 50 round federal boxes back at 21.99 - same price before SandyHook. 22LR is a bit strange. More and more retailers have .08 bricks, but resellers on line persist in demanding .10 but I have no idea if they are getting it. 

CA legislature is again promoting a "license" to buy ammo and back ground check on the same - such legislation instills fear into a large and financially viable market place that soaks up ammo big time.


----------

